# Red bumps and blisters on my weim



## NameMyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post on this website and I really do thank you guys for helping my dog Zack the weimaraner. He is 1 year old and recently he got a lot of these red bumps around his genitals and lower back legs. Does anyone know what they are and how we can treat them? I am really scared help guys


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you have fire ants where he lays? If so, try cortisone cream on them.


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Is he itching or licking them? It seems like a rash brought on by an allergic reaction. Has he eaten or drank anything different in the past 2 weeks? What dog food are you feeding? 

What area are you living in and does your municipality have a system that informs the residents of allergen levels in the city? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

For now, apply an equal mix of olive oil, lemon water (25/75) and raw honey, this mix won't irritate it despite the many possible things this may be, cortisol cream can cause irritation to some times of rashes, while it is effective to others, I would prefer to know what it is before applying the cream. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NameMyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you for your advice. Zachary does seem to lick that area a lot and yeah it does to look like a rash from an allergic reaction. I will try that lemon juice with olive oil and maybe some cream. Do you think after bite cream works on dogs too?


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

I would avoid using creams meant for humans, first you need to find the source. 
I would go see a vet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

